# car scrape in car park,info please.



## appleh (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi,while in a car park yesterday,I was pulling out in my uk registered car,when a spanish driver collided with me,there were other passengers and me in the car with me and they were not aware that there had been a collision,but i noticed the other car slowing down ands then pulling in.I drove up towards him and he came out and I THINK he said(i speak very limited basic spanish)that his car was scraped.He asked me for insurance which i do have but had left at home,and i tried to tell him this.I didn't know what to do so decided to call my husband,in the meantime the man said that he was going to park his car,which didn't really need to be done as he was well pulled in at the side of the road.My son got out and looked at my car and there were no dents.So we waited about 5- 10 minutes and the driver didn't come back,we looked all around but couldn't see him.I assumed that he had taken my registration number,and could therefore track down my insurance details so I left.I am now worrying/wondering what will happen,will I get into trouble for doing this?I really didn't know what else to do.
I had a similar experience in the uk where someone hit the back of my car at a roundabout and i was so shocked at the time that i didn't notice that she had damaged the underside of my car so we both left the scene,i did however get her registration number just in case.When my husband called the police with the reg.number they gave him the persons name and telephone number to sort it out.
Would something similar happen here,as this is what I thought/hoped would happen?,although I am not convinced that this was my fault,I am sort of assuming that being a foreigner driving a foreign vehicle I will get the blame!!
Any advice much appreciated please.
H


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Altho its no longer the law, up until fairly recently its was illegal in Spain to NOT have your insurance details AND proof of payment with you in your car at all times! Also, how legal is your car?? has it been matriculated?? Are you a non resident?? All these things will make you liably whether the accident was your fault or not unfortunately

Apparently in Spain it isnt obligatory to contact the police/guardia if you have a prang, so the driver of the other car can drive away and tract you down to sort it later I think???

Jo xxx


----------



## appleh (Apr 1, 2009)

jojo said:


> Altho its no longer the law, up until fairly recently its was illegal in Spain to NOT have your insurance details AND proof of payment with you in your car at all times! Also, how legal is your car?? has it been matriculated?? Are you a non resident?? All these things will make you liably whether the accident was your fault or not unfortunately
> 
> Apparently in Spain it isnt obligatory to contact the police/guardia if you have a prang, so the driver of the other car can drive away and tract you down to sort it later I think???
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo,
thanks for replying,
the car is legally insured here(i have a green card) up unitl the end of this month,and I am a non resident.
Will the police be looking out for my car if the driver has reported the accident?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

appleh said:


> Hi Jo,
> thanks for replying,
> the car is legally insured here(i have a green card) up unitl the end of this month,and I am a non resident.
> Will the police be looking out for my car if the driver has reported the accident?



I'm pretty sure that the police here dont get involved in prangs, just the bigger stuff, so I would imagine that he'll put it down to experience if he didnt get your insurance details! I hope so cos it must be horrible to think your "wanted"!!! Maybe some of the experts on here will confirm what I've said, but I'm fairly sure this is the case

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm pretty sure that the police here dont get involved in prangs, just the bigger stuff, so I would imagine that he'll put it down to experience if he didnt get your insurance details! I hope so cos it must be horrible to think your "wanted"!!! Maybe some of the experts on here will confirm what I've said, but I'm fairly sure this is the case
> 
> Jo xxx


If he wants to track you down he'll be able to if he thought about taking down your reg number. I know because it happened to me! The police phoned me and then put us in touch with each other. So don't worry, if he wants to, he'll be able to get in touch with you. 
About the documents, Jo's right, legally you're supposed to keep them with the car.
Hope everything's ok!
:car:


----------



## appleh (Apr 1, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If he wants to track you down he'll be able to if he thought about taking down your reg number. I know because it happened to me! The police phoned me and then put us in touch with each other. So don't worry, if he wants to, he'll be able to get in touch with you.
> About the documents, Jo's right, legally you're supposed to keep them with the car.
> Hope everything's ok!
> :car:


Thanks Pesky Weskey & Jo,
I don't mind if he tracks me down,and will pay whatever I need to,I was just worried in case it looked like I had taken off and left the scene because I didn't want to pay up,because of me and the vehicle being foreign:even if I wasn't in the wrong!
H xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Maybe he just thought "oh well, not much damage, this person probably hasn't got insurance" and left. 

There are so many people still on the road without insurance he may have thought it would be too much trouble to bother with it. Like the others say I wouldn't worry about it too much. A prang is the norm here!


----------



## appleh (Apr 1, 2009)

Chica said:


> Maybe he just thought "oh well, not much damage, this person probably hasn't got insurance" and left.
> 
> There are so many people still on the road without insurance he may have thought it would be too much trouble to bother with it. Like the others say I wouldn't worry about it too much. A prang is the norm here!


Thanks for the reassurance Chica!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Or maybe there was no collision at all? He could have been trying it on? 
I have a very suspicious mind which comes from living in Prague..


----------

